# Tubular tires with latex tubes and sealant?



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Have seen/read/heard conflicting stories about using sealant in latex tubes. I know not all sealant are the same, but is there any that is suitable for tubulars with a latex tube? I've got some new Schwalbe One tubulars and like the idea of a little added peace of mind of running sealant...but not at the expense of killing me relatively expensive tires.

I picked up some Vittoria Pit Stop figuring if the tire already has a hole in it that might get me home and who cares if the tire is shot after that...because it had a hole in it.

Wondering now about running some sealant like I do in my road tubeless (Sector 28) tires, because I have seen it work first hand with latex spraying out for a couple of revolutions then presto no flat. Kind of cool! Actually very cool.

Thanks!


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

I run Notubes sealant in my tubeless tires. I only put sealant in my tubulars if I get a hole and it does work. I don't like to keep it in the tubulars because it can clump up over time and there's no reasonable way to get it out of a tubular.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm running Orange Seal in my Conti's (Force/Attack combo) ATM, not seeing the clumping like Stan's.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Caffe latex, which contains no actual latex, has worked great for me.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Bontrager TLR and Orange Seal seem to perform the best in the test conducted by Slotwitch. They did not test tubular tires, although they did test latex tubes. 

Sealant Test - Part 2 - Slowtwitch.com


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

NealH said:


> Bontrager TLR and Orange Seal seem to perform the best in the test conducted by Slotwitch. They did not test tubular tires, although they did test latex tubes.
> 
> Sealant Test - Part 2 - Slowtwitch.com


Where have I been? I had no idea people were putting the stuff in tubes and that it works. I have a large bottle of stan's I use in tubeless applications for mtb and cx, but never knew that putting some in my road bike tubes might save me from a flat.


----------



## dwt (Apr 2, 2002)

I run tubeless clinchers on 3 mtbs and 3 road bikes. I use hombrew sealant which combines natural latex with propylene glycol. The pros are that it performs as well as the commercial brands but is by far and away more economical. The cons are that it is labor intensive , has no warranty and congealed latex clumps do tend to form in it. 

I mix it in bulk and store in plastic gas containers in a basement that maintains an average temp of approx 60 deg. F year round. With as many tubeless tires I have to maintain and replace when necessary, having a gallon of sealant around is convenient.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

I tried running Stans in a latex tube tubular. While it did work initially, if the tire deflates, the tube essentially gets glued to itself and when you try to inflate again, pops the tube. 

So now, a tube of the Vittoria stuff for me.

In a butyl tube, I've run it without issue.


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

forge55b said:


> I tried running Stans in a latex tube tubular. While it did work initially, if the tire deflates, the tube essentially gets glued to itself and when you try to inflate again, pops the tube.
> 
> So now, a tube of the Vittoria stuff for me.
> 
> In a butyl tube, I've run it without issue.


The use of latex based sealants similar to the Tufo sealant (~30 ml per tire) does not increase the Crr (rolling resistance) of a tubular (or clincher) tire with latex tube. If you use the sealant in a racing tire it's a good idea to spin the wheel as much as possible so that the sealant is distributed around the inner tube. It will slowly dry out and could collect in one area if the wheels are not spun regularly.


----------

